# كانوا قديما ياكلون الجيفا



## A-class-act

ما معنى "جيف"؟

كانوا قديما ياكلون الجيفا


----------



## Mahaodeh

الجِيَف جمع جِيْفَة، وهي الجثة الميتة التي أصبح لها رائحة منتنة، تستخدم أصلا للحيوان ولكن قد تستخدم لجثة الإنسان إن أُريد الإهانة أو الاستهانة أو التقليل. أما الألف فهي تطويل للفتحة، شائعة في الشعر، خصوصا في آخر البيت للحفاظ على الوزن والقافية.


----------

